# الانسان مخير و لا مسير



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

انا عارف ان كلكم هتقولوا ان الانسان مخير

لكن انا مش فاهم ازاى الانسان هيبقى مخير

يعنى ربنا مكتوب كل حاجة عنده ، انا هتولد امتى و هموت امتى  

يعنى انا فى حياتى مش بختار اى حاجة انا مسير وفق خطة الله لحياتى


وازاى بعد كدا ربنا يحاسبنا على حياتنا اللى احنا بنتصرف فيها وفق خطة الله

يعنى مثلا مكتوب عند ربنا انى بعد ساعة هكذب مثلا ، بعد كدا ربنا يجيى يقولى كذبت ليه ، طيب انا زنبى ايه مربنا هو اللى مكتوب عند (هو اللى خلانى) اكذب

ممكن توضحولى ازاى الانسان مخير


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

عايز اجابة منطقية سريعة ولا قصيرة ؟؟


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> عايز اجابة منطقية سريعة ولا قصيرة ؟؟



انا عايز افهم و خلاص


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

baher 1 قال:


> انا عايز افهم و خلاص



طيب كويس

قل لى ماذا سوف يكون المكتوب عند الله لو انك لم تكتب هذا الموضوع ؟؟

انا هامشى معاك اجزاء بسيطة عشان توصل للفكرة


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

مينفعش انى مكتبش الموضوع دة

لان مكتوب عند ربنا ان انهاردة وفى ساعة محددة هكتب الموضوع دة


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

baher 1 قال:


> مينفعش انى مكتبش الموضوع دة
> 
> لان مكتوب عند ربنا ان انهاردة وفى ساعة محددة هكتب الموضوع دة



حلو ...

وانت عرفت منين ان مكتوب عند ربنا انك هاتكتب الموضوع دة قبل ما تكتبه ! ؟

السؤال بصيغة أخرى

انت كتبت ازاى الموضوع دة طالما انك ماتعرفش مكتوب اية عند ربنا !



مع التحفظ على كلمة " ماينفعش !


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> حلو ...
> 
> وانت عرفت منين ان مكتوب عند ربنا انك هاتكتب الموضوع دة قبل ما تكتبه ! ؟
> 
> ...



انامكنتش اعرف انه مكتوب عند ربنا انى هعمل الموضوع

لكن لما عملت الموضوع عرفت انه مكتوب عند ربنا انى هعمل الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

> انامكنتش اعرف انه مكتوب عند ربنا انى هعمل الموضوع


إذا انت عملت الموضوع وانت لا تعلم ماذا مكتوب عند الله !
وفقط علمت ما هو مكتوب عندما عملت الموضوع ( كما قلت انت ) 

فلماذا تقول انه كان لابد ان تكتبه ، هو انت تعرف المكتوب عند ربنا قبل الموضوع !

وهذا يدل انك لو لم تكتب الموضوع فسيكون انه غير مكتوب لدى الله ولو كتبته يكون مكتوب
لأنك لا تعرف اساسا ما هو مكتوب


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

انا كل تصرفاتى هى وفق خطة الله اللى انا معرفهاش (الخطة يعنى)

يعنى بعد ساعة مثلا انا معرفش هعمل ايه ، لكن ربنا مكتوب عند انى عمل ايه بعد ساعة ، ولى مكتوب عند ربنا هو ده اللى هعمله بعد ساعة




معلش خلى بالك طويل معايا ، وان شاء الله فى الاخر هقتنع


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

> انا كل تصرفاتى هى وفق خطة الله اللى انا معرفهاش (الخطة يعنى)


ايوة ما انا بسألك
طالما انت ماتعرفهاش اساسا يبقى بتعملها على اساس اية ؟؟



> يعنى بعد ساعة مثلا انا معرفش هعمل ايه ، لكن ربنا مكتوب عند انى عمل ايه  بعد ساعة ، ولى مكتوب عند ربنا هو ده اللى هعمله بعد ساعة


طيب اية رأيك اننا نتفق انك ماتعملش اللى مكتوب عند ربنا بعد ساعة اللى هو انت اصلا ماتعرفهوش ؟؟




> معلش خلى بالك طويل معايا ، وان شاء الله فى الاخر هقتنع



لا ، لا تقلق ابدا انا اعشق العقل
عندما تشعر انه لا جواب لديك قل لى لأعطيك الجواب والحل


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

طيب اية رأيك اننا نتفق انك ماتعملش اللى مكتوب عند ربنا بعد ساعة اللى هو انت اصلا ماتعرفهوش ؟؟


 ازاى منا مش عارف ايه اللى ربنا كاتبه ليا ازاى مش هعمله

 وبالتالى مش عقدر اغير اللى مكتوب عند ربنا

 و بالتالى هعمل اللى مكتوب عند ربنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

> ازاى منا مش عارف ايه اللى ربنا كاتبه ليا ازاى مش هعمله


جميل جدا جدا جدا
إذا توقع اية اللى عند ربنا وحاول تعمله فلو عملته هايكون مكتوب عند ربنا ولو ماعملتوش هايبقى مش مكتوب عند ربنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

وياريت ترد على سؤالى الآول دة 

 طالما انت ماتعرفهاش اساسا يبقى بتعملها على اساس اية ؟؟


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> وياريت ترد على سؤالى الآول دة
> 
> طالما انت ماتعرفهاش اساسا يبقى بتعملها على اساس اية ؟؟





 منا قولتلك 

 الحاجة اللى انا بعملها (ومعرفهاش)

 هى نفس الحاجة (اللى ربنا عارفها) و هيخلينى اعملها

 انت فاهمنى

 انا اى حاجة بعملها ربنا عارف انى هعملها

 لاكن انا مش هعرف ان ربنا كاتبلى حاجة الا بعد ما اعملها


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

> و هيخلينى اعملها



هنا المربط وهنا الخطأ

لأن الله لم يدفعك لعمل شئ بل انت الذى تعمله او انت الذى ترفضه

بدليل انك لو فعلت الشئ تقول ( الله كان كاتبه ) ولم لم تفعله تقول ( الله لم يكتبه )

فإذا كان موقف الله يتغير بتغير الفعل الذى لك
فكيف تقول ان الله هايخليك تعملها ؟؟

اوضح بأسلوب اسهل

انت اللى بتحدد ان الكلام دة مكتوب ولا لأ
عن طريق انك تنجح او تفشل فى الفعل

هل وصل مربط الفرس فين ؟؟

الخطأ هو انك تقول ان ما تفعله يكون الله كاتبه فى حين انك اساسا تحدد هذا عن طريق فعلك انت والله لم يؤثر عيك​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2010)

الانسان فى المسيحية مخير فى اشياء ومسير فى اشياء

المسير عليه ميعاد ميلاده موته جنسه شكله لونه كده

لكن الافعال اللى هتتحاسب عليها انت مخير فيها مفهاش اجبار ومفيش حاجة اسمها مكتوب عليا اعمالنا

زى ما مولكا حاول يفهمك​


----------



## epsalmos (10 مارس 2010)

احب وضح ان هناك فرق كبير بين سابق علم الله
و بين ان الانسان مسير !!!


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> انت اللى بتحدد ان الكلام دة مكتوب ولا لأعن طريق انك تنجح او تفشل فى الفعل[/color][/size]
> ​




 طيب واحدة واحدة كدا مع بعضينا

 انت عايز تقول انا ربنا هايكتب الحاجة اللى هعملها

 يعنى مثلا بعد ساعة نمت ربنا هيكتب انى نمت ، او مثلا اكلت ربنا هيكتب انى اكلت

 صح اللى انا فهمته ده


----------



## epsalmos (10 مارس 2010)

*سوال 

هو ربنا بيكتب فين ؟

و بيكتب ليه اساسا ؟!*


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> احب وضح ان هناك فرق كبير بين سابق علم الله
> و بين ان الانسان مسير !!!



 ايوا اشرحلى ازاى بقى ايه الفرق


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *سوال
> 
> هو ربنا بيكتب فين ؟
> 
> و بيكتب ليه اساسا ؟!*



الكتابة دية عبارة عن تشبية فقط

 لكن ربنا بشوف اعملنا علشان يحاسبنا عليها سواء خير او شر


----------



## epsalmos (10 مارس 2010)

*الفرق كبير ..

مثلا للتشبيه

انا دلوقتى عندى خاصية اعرف بها المستقبل 
انت كانسان ليس عندك !!

فانا عارف انك يا باهر مثلا و انت رايح الامتحان هاتنجح و تجيب 99 فى المئه !!
انا لم اتدخل انا فقط اعرف !!

مثال اخر .. انت اتفرجت على فيلم فيديو
اتفرج عليه مره تانيه انت عارف ابطل هايموت ازاى بس مش انت اللى موتته ! و لا انت اللى جوزته !!
البطل بيعمل كل حاجه براحته و لكن انت كمشاهد اكبر من احداث الفيلم !!*


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *الفرق كبير ..
> 
> مثلا للتشبيه
> 
> ...



 مش عارف بس انا حاسس ان الموقف يختلف

 ممكن توضح اكتر


----------



## epsalmos (10 مارس 2010)

baher 1 قال:


> مش عارف بس انا حاسس ان الموقف يختلف
> 
> ممكن توضح اكتر



*و مش هاتعرف !!!

لان مش هاينفع تضع البحر فى الكوبايه !!!

المثال فقط للتشبيه !!

الله له قدره على معرفة الغيب ... هل هذا فيه مشكله ؟!!*​


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا معاك فى كدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

> انت عايز تقول انا ربنا هايكتب الحاجة اللى هعملها



لا انا عايز اقول ان ربنا كاتب ( إذا صح التعبير ) الحاجة اللى انت هاتعملها قبل ما تعملها
وليس جاعلك تعملها 

فهناك فرق بين علم الله السابق وبين ارادة الله !
طبعا الكلام دة موجود فى الكتاب المقدس بس انت عايز تفهمها بالعقل بس
اوك
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

لما تحب الكلام من الكتاب المقدس ابقى قل لى !
واسف على التأخير


----------



## املا (10 مارس 2010)

اقلك الفكره دي تعبتني كتير 

بس انا بشوفها بالطريقه هاي 

اي هيه العوامل اللي بتخلي الفرد مؤمن ؟ العوامل اللي بتحدد تصرفات الفرد و البتالي تتحكم بدخوله الجنه او جهنم ؟
اقصد اعمل الفرد ايمانه 
اللي بيتكم فيها فطره الانسان نزعه للايمان و التجارب اللي مر فيها الفرد و الظروف المحيطه بيه 
لو الله كان كاتب هذه الظروف 
بالتالي فان الله هو الذي يحدد اذا ما كان الفرد سيذهب للنعيم او للنار قبل ان يولد الفرد !!
وهذا مرفوض تماما 
ازاي يعني الله بيجيب ناس على الحياه وهو مقرر اصلا ان كانوا يروحوا النار او النعيم بعدين بحاسبهم على اعمال هو اختارها لهم 
اذن الانسان عزيزي مخير في الحزئيه التي تسال عنها


----------



## عروبي (10 مارس 2010)

سلام لكم
إذاسمحتم لي أحب أوضحلك الجواب على سؤالك٠٠كلنا نعلم أن الله محبة وأنه بذل إبنه الوحيد(يسوع المسيح) من أجل خلاصنا نحن البشر فلوكان الإنسان مسير والرب قد رسم له طريقه منذ ميلاده وحتى مماته وكل مايفعله مكتوب فإن الله سوف يكون ظالم ولامجال للإنسان المولود خاطى بأن يحصل على الخلاص لماذا لأن الله قد رسم حياته وقد ولد ليكون خاطى 
ولن الله قد سيره في أمور معينة مثل (الولادة العمر الموت الهيئة...إلخ)
وقد جعل الله الإنسان مخيرآ في أمور الخلاص كي يبين قدرته ومحبته للإنسان لأنه قدم وكماذكرت أبنه الوحيدالبار كي يكون لنا الخلاص من الخطيئة وعلى هذاالإنسان فأنت حر في إختيار مصيرك فلو كنت تريدالحصول على الخلاص ومحبة الله فإفعل بمشيئته ووصاياه وأن لم يريد الإنسان هذاالخلاص الذي قدمه الرب لنا مجانآ وبدون مقابل فإن طرق الشيطان سهلة ومعبدة٠٠
في المحصلة النهائية فإن كان الإنسان مسيرفقط أومخيرفقط يكون الله هنا ظالمآ لأنه هو الذي إختار لك حياتك وبالتالي فهو لايستطيع أن يحاسبك على أعمالك وحاشا أن الله هكذا لأن الله كله محبة   
هل هذاواضح أم تريد المزيد من التوضيح
فلتكن معك نعمة ربنا يسوع وتنور دربك


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لما تحب الكلام من الكتاب المقدس ابقى قل لى !



اتفضل قول




molka molkan قال:


> واسف على التأخير



ولا يهمك


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 مارس 2010)

*عندي مثال صغير من تجربة انسان هو قايين و كلامة مع ربنا
ربنا كان بيقول لقايين ان في خطية هو عاوز يعملها لكن هو يقدر ان يتجنبها لو كان قايين مسير فكلام ربنا لية هيكون ملوش لزمة لانة اكيد كان هيقتل اخوة لكن ربنا وضع امامة الاختيار انة ميعملش ده
طبعا هتقول لو كان قايين مقتلش هايبل اية كان هيكون مصير عمر هابيل اكيد كان هيموت في نفس الموعد لكن بطريقة اخري لان الحياة و الموت الانسان غير مخير فيهم وهي مواعيد من عند الله
6 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟ 
7 انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا». *


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

عروبي قال:


> وأنه بذل إبنه الوحيد(يسوع المسيح) من أجل خلاصنا نحن البشر



 طيب خطة الفداء موجودة من الازل 

 يعنى ربنا عارف ان ادم هيغلط و هايكل من الشجرة صح


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء و راجمة المرسلين اليها كم مرة اردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها و لم تريدوا 
(مت  23 :  37)

شوف هنا الله اراد والبشر لم يريدوا
فلأجل الحرية المعطاه لهم لم يغصبهم الله على فعل شئ

بل بالأكثر كل خطية فى الكون هى ضد ارادة الله لأن الله ارادته القداسة

كما جاء

لان هذه هي ارادة الله قداستكم ان تمتنعوا عن الزنا
 (1تس  4 :  3)​


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *6 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟
> 7 انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا». *





molka molkan قال:


> يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء و راجمة المرسلين اليها كم مرة اردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها و لم تريدوا
> (مت  23 :  37)
> 
> 
> ...




 3 ايات دول جمال جدا

 ممكن ايات تانى من الانجيل


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

لكي لا يعيش ايضا الزمان الباقي في الجسد لشهوات الناس بل لارادة الله 
(1بط  4 :  2)

شوف هنا بيقول حاجتين بحرف اللام ( لـ )
لـ شهوات   او  لـ إرادة الله

يعنى الإنسان اللى بيختار وإلا كان كلوا يعيش لإرادة الله
​


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لكي لا يعيش ايضا الزمان الباقي في الجسد لشهوات الناس بل لارادة الله
> (1بط  4 :  2)
> 
> شوف هنا بيقول حاجتين بحرف اللام ( لـ )
> ...



بجد يعنى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك معايا

 واخيراااااااااا اقتنعت

 بس معلش ممكن ايات تانى علشان ازود  قناعتى اكتر


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 مارس 2010)

*11 وَكَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى سُلَيْمَانَ: 
12 [هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ بَانِيهِ، إِنْ سَلَكْتَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلْتَ أَحْكَامِي وَحَفِظْتَ كُلَّ وَصَايَايَ لِلسُّلُوكِ بِهَا، فَإِنِّي أُقِيمُ مَعَكَ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَبِيكَ، 
مع العلم ان سليمان اخطي و اتخذ اله اخري غير الله
الملوك الأول الأصحاح 11 العدد 6 وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَاماً كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ. 
فلاحظ ان ربنا كان معة واعطي له الحرية لو كان مسير كان ربنا هيعمل ده لية من الاول
الملوك الأول الأصحاح 11 العدد 9 فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سُلَيْمَانَ لأَنَّ قَلْبَهُ مَالَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَرَاءَى لَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، *


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

لان من يصنع مشيئة الله هو اخي و اختي و امي 
(مر  3 :  35)

من يصنع هو أخوه  و و و ومن لا يصنع ؟؟

إذا العبرة بمن يصنع وليس غصب عن الشخص


دشوف الروعة دى

 1- لذلك انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان كل من يدين لانك في ما تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك لانك انت الذي تدين تفعل تلك الامور بعينها.
 2- و نحن نعلم ان دينونة الله هي حسب الحق على الذين يفعلون مثل هذه.
 3- افتظن هذا ايها الانسان الذي تدين الذين يفعلون مثل هذه و انت تفعلها انك تنجو من دينونة الله.
 4- ام تستهين بغنى لطفه و امهاله و طول اناته غير عالم ان لطف الله انما يقتادك الى التوبة.
 5- و لكنك من اجل قساوتك و قلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضبا في يوم الغضب و استعلان دينونة الله العادلة.
 6- الذي سيجازي كل واحد* حسب اعماله*.
 7- اما الذين بصبر في العمل الصالح يطلبون المجد و الكرامة و البقاء فبالحياة الابدية.
 8- و اما الذين هم من اهل التحزب و لا يطاوعون للحق بل يطاوعون للاثم فسخط و غضب.​
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

شوف دى كمان 

و لا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به ختمتم ليوم الفداء 
(اف  4 :  30)

شفت 
وصيه عشان نطيع روح ربنا ولا نقاومه


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *11 وَكَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى سُلَيْمَانَ:
> 12 [هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ بَانِيهِ، إِنْ سَلَكْتَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلْتَ أَحْكَامِي وَحَفِظْتَ كُلَّ وَصَايَايَ لِلسُّلُوكِ بِهَا، فَإِنِّي أُقِيمُ مَعَكَ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَبِيكَ،
> مع العلم ان سليمان اخطي و اتخذ اله اخري غير الله
> الملوك الأول الأصحاح 11 العدد 6 وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَاماً كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.
> ...



 شكرا يا حبيبي


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> شوف دى كمان
> 
> و لا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به ختمتم ليوم الفداء
> (اف  4 :  30)
> ...



 المقصود بروح ربنا  هيا اللى بتخلينا نعمل الخير

 صح كدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

baher 1 قال:


> المقصود بروح ربنا  هيا اللى بتخلينا نعمل الخير
> 
> صح كدا



" روح ربنا " لا يقال عليها " هيا " بل " هو " لأنه اقنوم الروح القدس

هنا تقول لنا الأية  ان الروح القدس نحن نحزنه ( وليس نحزنها ) بعدم الطاعة له

فالإنسان مخير فى كل شئ واعماله


----------



## baher 1 (10 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> " روح ربنا " لا يقال عليها " هيا " بل " هو " لأنه اقنوم الروح القدس
> 
> هنا تقول لنا الأية اننا ان الروح القدس نحن نحزنه ( وليس نحزنها ) بعد الطاعة له
> 
> فالإنسان مخير فى كل شئ واعماله



 اوك تمام كدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2010)

ربنا يباركك ويقويك فى حياتك

سلام رب المجد


----------



## I_Allah (11 مارس 2010)

> فالإنسان مخير فى كل شئ واعماله


تعقيب بسيط ومهم فالإنسان ليس مخير فى كل شىء
مثال
1.  وقت ومكان الميلاد والموت
2.  المرض
3. الحوادث والإبتلاءات............


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2010)

i_allah قال:


> تعقيب بسيط ومهم فالإنسان ليس مخير فى كل شىء
> مثال
> 1.  وقت ومكان الميلاد والموت
> 2.  المرض
> 3. الحوادث والإبتلاءات............



معظم  هذه الأشياء (كالأمراض مثلاً) نتيجة لاختياراتك و قراراتك...

و أشياء مثل الميلاد ليس فيها ما يسمى اختيار...

اقرأ عن النسبية العامة و مفهوم الزمن، علك تدرك أن الزمن و ترتيب الأحداث ليس مفهوم صلب كما تتصوره


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2010)

johnnie قال:


> معظم  هذه الأشياء (كالأمراض مثلاً) نتيجة لاختياراتك و قراراتك...
> 
> و أشياء مثل الميلاد ليس فيها ما يسمى اختيار...
> 
> اقرأ عن النسبية العامة و مفهوم الزمن، علك تدرك أن الزمن و ترتيب الأحداث ليس مفهوم صلب كما تتصوره



صدقنى عزيزى قلتها حرفية ولم يفهمها حين قلت



> فالإنسان مخير فى كل شئ  واعماله


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (11 مارس 2010)

*الله لايجرك على ماتفعله ولكنه يعلم ماسوف تفعله .*
*انت ستأكل بعد ساعة انت الذي اخترت هذا والله يعلم انك ستختاره وليس مجبرك على إختياره .*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## ilyas (13 مارس 2010)

حية طيبة وبعد
العملية معقدة جدا بس ححاول اوضحلك 
اولا المقصود بكلمة مكتوبة عند ربنا لا تعني مفروضة علينا تعني ان اللع بمعرفته المسبقة كتبها عنده
ثانيا نحن مسيريت فيما لا نحاسب عليه اي في الافعال التي لا نعاقب ولا نجاز عليها كاللون و الشكل ومكان الميلاد  و مخيرين في كل افعالنا و تصرقاتنا التي يجوز لله فيها ان يحاسبنا ويعاقبنا عليها بشرط عدم الاكراه في فعلها او النسيان


----------

